
Typed Clojure in Theory and Practice [pdf] - tosh
http://ambrosebs.com/talks/proposal.pdf
======
didibus
What's the difference between optional systems and gradual systems?

~~~
evmar
The first footnote (numbered 1) in the PDF defines these terms.

~~~
didibus
I'm embarrassed now.

------
hencq
I wonder if there could be any opportunity to integrate this more with Spec.
There seems to be at least some overlap between Typed Clojure and Spec. I
could imagine that it would be cool if you could annotate your functions using
one way and have some specs be validated statically.

~~~
mark_h
Related but in the opposite direction, static checking of specs:
[https://github.com/arohner/spectrum](https://github.com/arohner/spectrum) (I
haven't tried it personally)

